# HELP NEEDED: Jazz chord suggestions for "C Jam Blues"



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My good friend @starjag (on bass) and I are learning to play "C Jam Blues". 

I am starting this thread as my chord construction theory is not near advanced enough to sort this out.

I am looking for suggestions for guitar chords that are preferably voiced for jazz, with not too difficult fingering, that sound good together in this progression and that will be between frets ~ 6 to ~10 on the neck* (* to the extent possible in order to focus on the efficiency/economy of movement of the fretting hand). 
Tab or cut and paste diagrams of your chord choices would be appreciated.

We are using C7, F7, A7, Dm, G7

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

do you know the adjacent octave notes to the notes in the chord? there is one behind and in front of each position. You can invert the chord one note at a time and learn a lot; It's a big part of identifying and understanding chord construction. It might go slow at first, but you will learn it quickly if you try, and you'll improve fast enough to make your life easier. It's best not to learn too many grips without relating them to a simpler and more interchangeable concept which is the sound of the chord itself. In this case, the dominant chord. It has a specific sound you will readily recognize after playing through this progression a bunch of times. One point is that the 5th is an optional note in this chord, the principle tones are the root, major3rd, and flat7. The 5 can be tweaked two semitones up or down from its standard position to produce the other dominant chord qualities. Try them out and get used to them. After you get comfortable with the grips, and some of their inversions, you can start playing around with the cycle that you are using (C7,F7,A7,Dm,G7) = (1,4,6,2,5)<===this is the cycle: you can insert chromatic passing chords between any of them (another dominant chord) if playing them in half-notes and likewise, you can insert half&whole diminished chords between them played up a major3rd. You can sub out any of those chords with another dominant chord played up a tritone (b5). Just as you include a Dm going to a G7, you can put in a 2minor to set up any of those 7th chords. I know it's a little bit to consider. You can do it, the grips aren't super important, but you might want to try to invert a couple of the ones you know and see what you can grab close by.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

sent you a C major blues progression file via PM, have fun


----------



## basscarter (Mar 11, 2016)

Practice just playing the third and the seventh on the G&D strings, your bass player has the roots covered


----------



## LifeOnJazz (Aug 25, 2021)

The first 40 seconds of this video will give some ideas for comping under the melody. 
C Jam Blues - YT Video

When he's not playing the G octave, on the "2 and " beat he hits number of common chords. For the C9 and F9, he includes the note on high E string (not shown in the tab). For the Dm7, he's used a Dm9 shape but only played the shell voicing (R, 3rd, 7th); ie. exclude the E note on the B string. 




































One variation you could use in bar 8 leading to the Dm, would be E half dim (instead of C9) and then E dim (instead of Aalt). There's a one note difference, which makes for a easy transition. 















Have fun!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for all the helpful posts.


----------



## LifeOnJazz (Aug 25, 2021)

Being stuck home with COVID today can have its upside... a little extra time to play around. Haha.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LifeOnJazz said:


> Being stuck home with COVID today can have its upside... a little extra time to play around. Haha.


I hope you are not too ill and recover quickly! 
Take Good Care!


----------



## LifeOnJazz (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm on the upswing... day 5. 

Btw... I used the Guitar Chord Library in iRealPro to create those tabs. Such a great, easy feature to use. Just pick a C7 and it gives you a whole bunch of voicings.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LifeOnJazz said:


> ...Guitar Chord Library in iRealPro


Thanks. Good to know!
I think @starjag might have access to that Chord Library.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

____C7_____F7______A7_____Dm7____G7
G___9(E)___8(Eb)___6(C#)___5(C)____4(B) 
D___8(Bb)__7(A)____5(G)____3(F)____3(F) 

this is where i would start if i was practicing moving economically -- the 3rd and the 7th for each chord on just the D and the G strings. @starjag will be playing the root notes on bass so you don't need to double them.

there are other positions to play them (you could play Dm7 up an octave at the tenth fret on both strings) but i think the descending action makes it easier to practice playing it super smooth


----------

